# Please pray for my dad



## Core Lokt (Apr 18, 2017)

He went in for a shoulder surgery this morning and it was canceled due to complications with a nerve block. Heart rate is currently 36 BPM. the bible says that nothing will happen to us that we can't overcome. I'm being tested with this. 

Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## dannyray49 (Apr 18, 2017)

Prayets sent for you both


----------



## Katalee (Apr 18, 2017)

He will be in my prayers. God bless you and your family.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2017)

Saying a prayer for your dad brother!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sending Prayers for your Dad and your entire family.


----------



## welderguy (Apr 19, 2017)

Romans 8 assures us that in life or death, we are MORE than conquerors through Him that loved us.

I will pray for extra grace for you and your Dad.


----------



## bearpugh (Apr 19, 2017)

prayers. god bless


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 19, 2017)

Will keep your dad in my prayers.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 19, 2017)

Prayer sent


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 21, 2017)

Prayers sent, my friend.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you all! Dad is now back at work and feeling normal, bad shoulder and all. It was touch and go for 2 days but as the block wore off vitals started getting back to normal. Thanks again for all of the prayers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 26, 2017)

I am thankful that things are somewhat improving for your Dad.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks EE!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2017)

Good news sir... There is power in prayer!


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes Sir there is and thanks!


----------



## speedcop (May 1, 2017)

glad to hear he came out on top!


----------



## Paymaster (May 5, 2017)

Prayers for his continued improvement.


----------

